# J-2 pics from Chiller Theatre show



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

looks like wire mesh at the bottom at elevator ( sorry about the focus, i was just so excited by seeing the model in person )









you can go crazy lighting this thing!!









what detail !!









panels panels panels !!!!!!!!!









woweee !!!!!!!!!!!!









i think you'll need a permit to get wiring routed for freeze tubes!









this it great, just great!!









i cant wait TILL DECEMBER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:Love Love love It!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: Thank you Thank you!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

The more I see...the more I want! To quote Avlin and the Chipmonks: please Christmas don't be late!:wave:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the photos! It really looks impressive when you get in close...

.


----------



## glw1960 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you Mr. Guard for taking the time to post those awesome shots. Wish it was December..."Oh the pain, the pain!"


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

A long time ago, back in the mid '70s, I used to have a dream, a question, a complaint- Why didn't Tamiya make SF kits? Could you imagine the quality, the detail, and yes, the respectability of that?

And now, Moebius makes it real. That Jupiter 2 is what I had wished Tamiya had done. 

Really and true, no hype. I am very, very impressed. They're gonna sell a TON of these things.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

JohnGuard said:


> looks like wire mesh at the bottom at elevator ( sorry about the focus, i was just so excited by seeing the model in person )


That's not wire mesh. It's the same patterned clear panel that was made for "Fantastic Voyage", and was later used in the floor of the Flying Sub. Another case of a "Fantastic Voyage" prop popping up on LIS.

Gary


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just what every big kid needs,a nice big Jupiter 2 underneath his Christmas tree.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for posting those..

I got there for 3PM , To help Frank with the Model Make and Take yesterday, and forgot my camera at home:freak:!

It is a Beautiful Model..and It's Big!
Dave did a great job on the Buildup. Lots and lots of Detail! I had Frank put the upper Hull on so I could see the Model Complete..Awesome!!!

Out of the box, it's Breathtaking, I can only Imagine it With Paul's(Paragrafix) Photo Etch Parts and Decal sets as well as Randy' Lighting Kits!! 

Paul showed me his "Studio Miniature" Replacement landing gear legs as well...Again, quality work...

You must have taken these Pics before I got there, Because They Now have a Buildup by me, of the Space Pod with Voodofx's Lighting Kit and Paul's Photo Etch/Decal parts sitting next to the Jupiter Two!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes it really did look great in person!:thumbsup: A must have kit!
And it was great meeting you Mark and Paul, sorry I couldn't stay and chat but I got there late and couldn't stay long. Next time for sure!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hunch said:


> Yes it really did look great in person!:thumbsup: A must have kit!
> And it was great meeting you Mark and Paul, sorry I couldn't stay and chat but I got there late and couldn't stay long. Next time for sure!


 
Great Meeting you and Judy, Hunch!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...simply stunning, can't wait for this one.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Johnguard.
Great pictures. The more we have them, the best will be our color reference for the painting job.
Thank you Sir.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Did Moebius give any indication/hint/tentative release dates for the multi-media Pod & Chariot scaled to the J2?


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

A true thing of beauty from the Moebius Miracle Men!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow. Great. This thing if painted correctly doesnt even seem to need decals or many aftermarket parts. :thumbsup: Every button and nook and cranny seems to be present. An exact duplicate of the filming set. Very cool.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Dar said:


> Wow. Great. This thing if painted correctly doesnt even seem to need decals or many aftermarket parts. :thumbsup: Every button and nook and cranny seems to be present. An exact duplicate of the filming set. Very cool.


And the kit will come with decals, too. I drew all the graphics at full-scale, and they're being shrunk into tiny, tiny decals.

Gary


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oooo, I'm really looking forward to this one.

Thanks for the pictures, John. 

Sean


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's a super buildup and great kit. I really like the couple of minor changes that were done since I saw one of the prototype runs - the "mesh" areas behind the freezing tubes is now in textured clear like the elevator floor, and one of the main control panels was reversed to correct an error.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

flyingfrets said:


> Did Moebius give any indication/hint/tentative release dates for the multi-media Pod & Chariot scaled to the J2?


Wait. What does this mean? Flyingfrets-what you talkin' 'bout Willis?? multi-media-what?? Rumor? Reality?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I talked to both Frank and Dave at iHobby about the chariot and pod. They're planning on offering them (in 1/35 scale I think) after the J2 is released. I don't believe they mentioned a date.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Yeah, I was figuring they'd be following the release of the J2. Was just curious if they gave any idea how long after. Not a big deal (the lack of info, not the kits). But it *will* be nice to have all of them in a uniform scale at Moebius' outstanding level of detail.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chariot in scale? :woohoo: space pod in scale? :woohoo::roll:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I have a few questions. How tight of a fit is the upper hull to the ring that sits on top of the walls is there any space between roof of hull & the white ring ?
when the hull is placed into the locator pin holes, will they snap in and be hard to remove or will they go in & out easily ?
How much detail is lost visually with that upper ring on top of the walls ?
Bert


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Bert,
I have no idea how much space is between the ceiling sofit and outer hull - I can't see that space when the upper hull is in place..
I'm pretty sure that the hull does not touch the ceiling soffit..
No detail is lost visually when the soffit is in place - you just have to look at the model from a different angle...
The locator pins do not snap in... however the top of the hull does not just drop into place either...

Dave


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks dave !
Bert


----------



## Tomtom (Jun 10, 2009)

*Tamiya SF*



Steve H said:


> A long time ago, back in the mid '70s, I used to have a dream, a question, a complaint- Why didn't Tamiya make SF kits? Could you imagine the quality, the detail, and yes, the respectability of that?
> 
> And now, Moebius makes it real. That Jupiter 2 is what I had wished Tamiya had done.
> 
> Really and true, no hype. I am very, very impressed. They're gonna sell a TON of these things.


 Well Tamiya DID maKe SF kits. They had a Supercar,a few SF futuristic vehicles and a tracked vehicle,towing a missile carrier called of all things a Jupiter 2(nothing to do with IA),plus others .
Why they opted out of continuing I'd speculated the 1/35 armor kits were coming at a fast and furious clip at this time


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Tomtom said:


> Well Tamiya DID maKe SF kits. They had a Supercar,a few SF futuristic vehicles and a tracked vehicle,towing a missile carrier called of all things a Jupiter 2(nothing to do with IA),plus others .
> Why they opted out of continuing I'd speculated the 1/35 armor kits were coming at a fast and furious clip at this time


Rrruuuurrr um, are you SURE about that? I mean, I've only done a modicum of research but the books from Japan I have, the magazines I have, I've never seen Tamiya listed as a SF Plamo maker.

Nitto, Nichimo, Midori, Marusan, Bullmark, Fujimi, Imai,Aoshima, Bandai of course, Kogue, and so many small companies that are all but forgotten-Sanwa, Nakamura, Sankyo, Otaki...no Tamiya.

ETA: And not 2 minutes after I posted, I recalled an odd bit of trivia, looked in ANOTHER book and sonnavagun. Tamiya made a plastic kit of Mac's car from the Gerry Anderson series 'Joe 90', two in fact- a 'standard' and a DX, larger kit that had something involving batteries. So, there was that.

I just happen to have 'Character Age vol.2', a special published by Gakken and it just happens to be a complete catalog of SF tanks, including my favorite Mole Tanks, and I'm not seeing a 'Jupiter II' tracked vehicle. I DO see the 'Beetle' and the 'Super Beetle'.

Ohh, man, looking at all those pics of old, crude, crappy plastic kits (which were still a ball to build) with their exciting and downright misleading box art makes me appreciate the new Moebius Jupiter II even more. 

altho adding some totally non-canon spring powered firing missiles and maybe a wind-up motor would be kinda retro-cool. Kinda. Sorta.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Ive been working on and off for almost two years modifying a UFO SKY 1 from Aoshima/Imai to make it more accurate, getting rid of spring fired missles and wheels (WHEELS!) and I can tell you its just plain wrong. 
Thats nostalgia I can live without!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Tamiya did make SciFi kits I thing they would resemble FineMolds in detail and engineering. 

.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hunch said:


> Ive been working on and off for almost two years modifying a UFO SKY 1 from Aoshima/Imai to make it more accurate, getting rid of spring fired missles and wheels (WHEELS!) and I can tell you its just plain wrong.
> Thats nostalgia I can live without!


Well, IIRC the missile would be just plugging the launcher in the nose, ala the Monogram BSG Viper, but those wheels, and the boxy alterations for the mechanism, yeah, that's ugly.

The Shado Mobile was even worse, if you can believe it!

I feel your pain.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The Shado Mobile was bad...but worse? I'm not to sure about that one! SKY 1 was the worst UFO kit they produced. You can check out my painful build at
Eagletransporter.com under Launch Crater then go to page 2 or so and look up Aoshima/Imai Sky 1. When you see the amount of work needed to make the kit accurate you'll know what I mean!

Thank goodness we have Moebius to put out GREAT kits like the J-2 and keep sci-fi modeling alive!:thumbsup:
See? Brought us right back on track!:wave:


----------

